# Getting ready to turbo GA



## SubaruBlue200sx (Mar 21, 2004)

ok guys..so im gonna be goin turbo early spring.. so i wanna get everything that i need for the setup.. i plan to get the complete hs kit wit 240sx maf the turbo cams .. i also plan to upgrade the brakes.. but my main concern is the engine.. how do i go about making sure he engine is ok to handle the setup. its a 1995 nissan 200sx with 80K on it. what should i check or have check.. and also what are some other safety things i can do so that the engine will be ok. thanks for the help


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

get a compression test...use Mobil 1 oil with a mobil 1 filter, check the spark plugs....ummmmmmmmmm flush the coolant and use some performance additive (like Redline water wetter)


----------



## SubaruBlue200sx (Mar 21, 2004)

chimmike said:


> get a compression test...use Mobil 1 oil with a mobil 1 filter, check the spark plugs....ummmmmmmmmm flush the coolant and use some performance additive (like Redline water wetter)


so if the compression test comes out good.. then im good to go.. my main concern is the head gasket. under boost.. i just want to make sure i do this right the first time so that i can enjoy the boost and have fun. as well as not destroy my 200sx.. i love this car to deathand i wanna keep it for as long as i can.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Compression and leakdown will tell you the condition of your motor. I had 80k on mine when I first installed the turbo, granted the head had been worked but the bottom end is still stock. I'll now take this time to direct you to the classifieds where I have 2 items for sale tha you will need in your buildup  

Good luck!


----------



## SubaruBlue200sx (Mar 21, 2004)

wes said:


> Compression and leakdown will tell you the condition of your motor. I had 80k on mine when I first installed the turbo, granted the head had been worked but the bottom end is still stock. I'll now take this time to direct you to the classifieds where I have 2 items for sale tha you will need in your buildup
> 
> Good luck!


thanks wes.. and hey what are the 2 items i went to the classifieds and didn't see anything.... also since youve already done what i am about to do.. what are some other important things i should check or do besides the normal.
i know to check compression leakdown,idle timing.. is there anything else?
i wanna be simple wit the tubro kit.. i plan to upgrade the brakes for safety. ima get the HS kit wit jwt turbo cams, 240sx maf. maybe the koyo radiator...as for my clutch rigth now i have an act..50% better then stock.. you think that'll hold up for now wit the poer or should i just get a better clutch from jwt. is there anything else youd recommend i get or do. id like to be smart about this upgrade and not rush it.. thats why i wanna get a list of things i need.. get them.. and then put it all together.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

PLUG AHEAD!!!!!!!! I am selling a 240 MAF and RC flowed 30CC injectors. 

I'd say your good with what you have/want to do. The ACT is fine for now, don't fix what isn't broken.


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

SubaruBlue200sx said:


> i know to check compression leakdown,idle timing.. is there anything else?
> i wanna be simple wit the tubro kit.. .


You should be good with just checking the above. If everything checks out OK, then I'd just do all the basic tune-up stuff (cap, rotor, plug wires, etc..) if it hasn't been done already.



SubaruBlue200sx said:


> i plan to upgrade the brakes for safety. .


Very good idea. All depends on the type of driving you plan on doing with the car once completed. Street driving, AD22VF upgrade will do you just fine. Track driving, either add more aggressive pads or maybe consider a Fastbrakes 11" brake upgrade or similar big brake upgrade. Also would be a great time to add stainless steel brake lines and flush/add new brake fluid.



SubaruBlue200sx said:


> ima get the HS kit wit jwt turbo cams, 240sx maf. maybe the koyo radiator....


Should make for a nice powerband and smooth overall set-up. Koyo radiator will help out again depending on the type of driving done. The more hard driving, the more of a benefit you'll see with the upgrade. 



SubaruBlue200sx said:


> as for my clutch rigth now i have an act..50% better then stock.. you think that'll hold up for now wit the poer or should i just get a better clutch from jwt. .


You should be good with the clutch you have already. Only think about a replacement if you start noticing excessive slippage with the added power. I think you'll be just fine though.



SubaruBlue200sx said:


> is there anything else youd recommend i get or do. id like to be smart about this upgrade and not rush it.. thats why i wanna get a list of things i need.. get them.. and then put it all together.


Only other thing I can think of is a fuel pump and injector upgrade. Possibly what other turbo related accessories you may want to add like gauges, turbo timer, boost controller, stuff like that. Good luck with the build-up.


----------



## SubaruBlue200sx (Mar 21, 2004)

wes said:


> PLUG AHEAD!!!!!!!! I am selling a 240 MAF and RC flowed 30CC injectors.
> 
> I'd say your good with what you have/want to do. The ACT is fine for now, don't fix what isn't broken.


i don't want to go to crazy.. i just want turbo. lol..to many hondas and mitsus around here..i wanna be different..any ideas aproximately how much power i should see with this setup. since ima have the front end apat.. i wanna remove the ac.. since well it doesn't really work.. and i dont' use it. and i also plan to put the UR pulley on as well... so id like to guess what im looking at as far as whp..


----------



## aminidab (Apr 30, 2002)

One other thing you should upgrade before turbo, exhaust. Go with at least a 2.5 mandrel bent setup.


----------

